# long island ice tea vs. regular ice tea



## gmcunni (May 12, 2010)

i prefer long island ice tea.    i used to have a great recipe for them but lost it. come to think of it, i lost dinner several times when drinking long island ice teas too
:beer:


----------



## Glenn (May 12, 2010)

i have some relatives who went to high school on the beloved long island. i think they did at least. i don't know how old they are...it must have been some time in the 1970s!


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i prefer long island ice tea.    i used to have a great recipe for them but lost it. come to think of it, i lost dinner several times when drinking long island ice teas too
> :beer:



Pretty sure that I hit my lifetime quota of long island iced teas while in college   

Now my iced tea of choice, is plain ol' unsweetend iced tea with lemon


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i prefer long island ice tea.    i used to have a great recipe for them but lost it. come to think of it, i lost dinner several times when drinking long island ice teas too
> :beer:



Nice! :beer: I can't remember the last time I had one... always forget about that. But I'll tell you what...lemonade with blueberry vodka is the bomb!


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Nice! :beer: I can't remember the last time I had one... always forget about that. But I'll tell you what...lemonade with blueberry vodka is the bomb!



My husband makes legendary Margarita's.  I can't do those anymore...I have no desire to once again re-enact my college days.  He also makes FABULOUS Mai Tai's.  They have a tendency to sneak up on you, because they taste so good, but they have quite a kick.

I make a terrific chocoloate martini, but those can knock you on your a$$ if you're not careful, too.

Lately, I've been doing pink lemonade with raspberry stoli.  I need a good recipe for a Mojito...


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> My husband makes legendary Margarita's.  I can't do those anymore...I have no desire to once again re-enact my college days.  He also makes FABULOUS Mai Tai's.  They have a tendency to sneak up on you, because they taste so good, but they have quite a kick.
> 
> I make a terrific chocoloate martini, but those can knock you on your a$$ if you're not careful, too.
> 
> Lately, I've been doing pink lemonade with raspberry stoli.  I need a good recipe for a Mojito...



My wife the last couple of weeks is finding that she likes absolut's new offering, berry acai






She keeps trying new things to mix it with(7-up, sprite, lemonade, various flavored seltzers), not quite sure if she hasn't found a mix that she REALLY likes yet, or is just looking for an excuse to have another drink  :lol:


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Lately, I've been doing pink lemonade with raspberry stoli.  I need a good recipe for a Mojito...


Raspberry Stoli is, indeed, delicious in lemonade--pink or otherwise.  I've been messing around with Mojito recipes but I cut back because of the sugar. Paul gave me a good starting point; WJenness gave me another great recipe, but it's for larger quantity and since I'm usually drinking them alone, I haven't tried it yet.



drjeff said:


> My wife the last couple of weeks is finding that she likes absolut's new offering, berry acai
> 
> She keeps trying new things to mix it with(7-up, sprite, lemonade, various flavored seltzers), not quite sure if she hasn't found a mix that she REALLY likes yet, or is just looking for an excuse to have another drink  :lol:


Sounds like a perfectly good reason for experimentation to me.


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2010)

The recipe for LITs is really easy- 1 part of everything you've got, with a splash of sour and a splash of coke.


----------



## Geoff (May 12, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> The recipe for LITs is really easy- 1 part of everything you've got, with a splash of sour and a splash of coke.



Just like anything else, it's way better with fresh squeezed lime juice than sour mix.   It's also way better with Grand Marnier or Cointreau than cheapo triple sec.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 12, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Just like anything else, it's way better with fresh squeezed lime juice than sour mix.   It's also way better with Grand Marnier or Cointreau than cheapo triple sec.



I won't drink a Margarita made in bar or restaurant with sour mix.  (Except the Paradise Beach Club in Laconia. ; - )  We only use triple sec when we're making them for a crowd...for just us, we're on board with your choices.

(Except nothing is allowed to dilute our Cuvée du Centenaire.)


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2010)

I prefer the long island iced tea too, but I drink far more snapple lemon iced tea.  I haven't had a long island iced tea in a long time come to think about it.  Sounds like a good idea...


----------



## riverc0il (May 12, 2010)

Long island iced tea was my mixed drink of choice in my clubbing days. Slam one back when I first got to the place. Got me right to where I wanted to be mentally with just one drink and it wore off by the time I left, perfect. Second only to a Red Death but not a lot of bar tenders know how to mix one of those.

The problem with LITs is some places have likker restrictions in which they can't mix more than a certain number of likkers. If I recall correctly, this is true in Cambridge. They then resort to the LIT mix which tastes like ASS. A well mixed LIT is amazing. A poorly mixed one really sucks. Two of my old favorite bar tenders used to mix it PERFECT while pouring four bottles at once, double double fisting style. Not only fun to drink, but fun to watch. LIT is a great experience all around when done right.

Regular Iced Tea? Never drink it, ick.


----------



## SkiDork (May 12, 2010)

just bring a Poland Spring bottle full of vodka into the club in your pocket.  That helps with stupid regs about how many drinks you can have


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> just bring a Poland Spring bottle full of vodka into the club in your pocket.  That helps with stupid regs about how many drinks you can have


Always thinking!


----------



## marcski (May 12, 2010)

A bar in college was famous for them. Made them in pint glasses they were $5 per.  What made them so good was that this place's recipe was to leave out the tequilla...they just went with vodka, gin, rum and triple sec and then the sour mix and a splash of coke.  You'd feel 1. A nice buzz from 2.  Pretty drunk from 3 and shitfaced from 4 and sick from 5.  But for $20, you'd leave a happy camper!


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> just bring a Poland Spring bottle full of vodka into the club in your pocket.  That helps with stupid regs about how many drinks you can have



WOW.  I never woulda thought of that...which is probably a good thing!!

(Chicks don't have pockets, and since I won't take a purse into a club, I'm probably better off!!)


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 12, 2010)

I have been hitting the everclear grain pretty hard these days....but just in the day..


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 13, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> WOW.  I never woulda thought of that...which is probably a good thing!!
> 
> (Chicks don't have pockets, and since I won't take a purse into a club, I'm probably better off!!)



i dont go to clubs....my legal counsel advised me in 1985 DO NOT go to any bars, clubs etc after midnight when all the trouble begins....my beloved legal counsel always looking out for his boy....i always listen to my legal counsels advice....its different for women....today im lucky if i can stay awake past 9pm:roll::roll:Bring it on!!


----------

